# Deoxit and Progold



## AlexGT (Apr 23, 2006)

How often do you clean and protect all electrical conections in your lights? How long does the stuff last on the metal surfaces?

How much product do you use? 

Thanks!
AlexGT


----------



## Rudi (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: How often do you Deoxit and Progold all contacts?*

And is it suitable for o-rings as well, or not?


----------



## CM (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: How often do you Deoxit and Progold all contacts?*

I use it on the problematic Krolls until the switch starts to give me problems again. So far, I'm going on two months on the Kroll and it's still reliable. I'd try to keep it away from O-rings as well. Use it sparingly. I use the little tube that comes with it and just direct it to the metal mating areas where you can get arcing. The stuff's so expensive, you'd want to use it sparingly anyway.


----------



## jayflash (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: How often do you Deoxit and Progold all contacts?*

The instructions caution to use very little and then to wipe off the contacts so only a thin film remains. Perhaps too much will attract dirt, like over-oiling a motor.

I generally clean the contacts with Pro Gold yearly. Aluminum bodies and threads get cleaned at cell change or every few months.


----------



## Brighteyez (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: How often do you Deoxit and Progold all contacts?*

Ummm.... Never? Not unless there's been some corrosion to the contacts from a leaking battery or something, but more often than not, I've left it too long and it's not worth saving.



AlexGT said:


> How often do you clean and protect all electrical conections in your lights?


----------



## AlexGT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: How often do you Deoxit and Progold all contacts?*

I just did the full treatment to my Li-ion TL-3, and a few SF lights and it does seem brighter, maybe a good 5-10% the filament is just screaming white, It works!!! Gotta go empty the stock at Fry's. they are $0.90 and $1.90 for Deoxit and ProGold respectively.

Thanks for your help
AlexGT


----------



## FASTCAR (Mar 26, 2007)

*Deoxit & Progold*

Deoxit and Progold are hands down the best cleaner/enhancers I have ever used..by far. Worth every single penny you pay for it. HUGE thumbs up !

I have done countless lights,audio,video and other gadgets.

Every light I treat gets brighter and my video is much cleaner.Much more dynamic range and better soundstage on the audio!

Can't say enough about this great product.

Most of you can get away with just : Deoxit 2Ml tube part #D100L-2c
In most cases 2Ml will last a lifetime. I have done 100+ lights and many other connects and the tube is still more then 1/2 left.

For any noobs : Never use "Q-tips" get some of the foam type swabs and lint free cloth.

It is as simple as : Put a drop or 2 on contact area..wait 2 mins..wipe off..done


IMO this is a must have!

My 2 cents


:goodjob: :rock:


----------



## Lighthouse one (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Deoxit & Progold CHEERS !!!!!!!!!!!!*

Any suggestions on where to order the detoxit? Do you think you also should use the progold. Do you put a coat of progold on after using the detoixt?


----------



## daveman (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Deoxit & Progold CHEERS !!!!!!!!!!!!*

Would applying an additional coat of Pro Gold after the initial coat of deoxit do anything more for the contacts? According to the product description on accousticsounds.com, deoxit already "cleans, PRESERVES, lubricates, and improves conductivity." I know it's alot to ask, but have you noticed any difference between applying deoxit and pro gold and applying deoxit only?


----------



## moeman (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Deoxit & Progold CHEERS !!!!!!!!!!!!*

www.caig.com


----------



## FASTCAR (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Deoxit & Progold CHEERS !!!!!!!!!!!!*

Actually no I have not. Seems just the Deoxit is fine and actually has a small amounty of progold in it 5% or so.

As for cost the 2Ml cost like $4..like i said 2Ml should last years


----------



## LumenHound (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Deoxit & Progold CHEERS !!!!!!!!!!!!*

I use to use TPC pads, "The Perfect Connection", made by or for XLO Electric Company, Inc years ago and now look at Deoxit and Progold as the next evolution of the modern contact cleaners/enhancers. 
Deoxit followed by an application of progold just works. Amazingly well.
No snake oil. No pseudo-techno dribble, and no baffle-gab. Period.

Welcome to the 21st century.


----------



## daveman (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Deoxit & Progold CHEERS !!!!!!!!!!!!*

@Fastcar & LumenHound Thanks.


----------



## Lobo (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Deoxit & Progold CHEERS !!!!!!!!!!!!*

Thanks for the advise, seems like it's something I should follow. Just have to figure out where to get this stuff in Sweden, or something equivalent.


----------



## noleincol (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Deoxit & Progold CHEERS !!!!!!!!!!!!*

I have used Caig products for close to 30 yrs. and find them to be excellent cleaners & enhancers for switches & pots. For contacts that are non-moving, cleaning with De-oxit then using a product named Stabilant 22 provides a connection that is almost as good as soldered. I have used Stabilant 22 on audio & video connections in home and commercial commercial applications yielding noticeable gains. I use Stabilant 22 between batteries and contacts in my lights, but not switches, as it will cause lights to activate while swith is off. Check stabilant.com & purchase from posthorn.com as they have the lowest price anywhere.


----------



## FASTCAR (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Deoxit & Progold CHEERS !!!!!!!!!!!!*

Just did my sisters M*g. NIght and day difference in lumens and color.
I love this stuff.


----------



## FASTCAR (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Deoxit & Progold CHEERS !!!!!!!!!!!!*

Did my racecars spark plugs and wires..gained a few volts.I love this stuff more daily.


----------



## ernsanada (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Deoxit & Progold CHEERS !!!!!!!!!!!!*

I just got some DeoxIt and DeoxIt Gold.


----------



## FASTCAR (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Deoxit & Progold CHEERS !!!!!!!!!!!!*

Nice 2 biggies.Thats enough to treat 100's of light and household goodies.
Do some lights and post results )


----------



## martytoo (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Deoxit & Progold CHEERS !!!!!!!!!!!!*

Has anyone here used the Caig contact rejuvenator pen that was sold at Radio Shack? I thought it was advertised as a product that could be used to recoat the underside of buttons used on electronics (like those on a remote control unit).

This link seems to be for a product that isn't explicitly advertised for that? Am I missing something here? Did they discontinue the product I remember or is it less appropriate for this button coating than I thought?

http://www.radioshack.com/graphics/uc/rsk/Support/MSDS/6404339_MSDS.pdf


----------



## daveman (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Deoxit & Progold CHEERS !!!!!!!!!!!!*



ernsanada said:


> I just got some DeoxIt and DeoxIt Gold.


Hey Ernsanada, where did you buy those from and for how much?


----------



## Curious_character (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Deoxit & Progold CHEERS !!!!!!!!!!!!*



Lighthouse one said:


> Any suggestions on where to order the detoxit?


I got mine at Fry's.

c_c


----------



## ernsanada (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Deoxit & Progold CHEERS !!!!!!!!!!!!*

Daveman,

Fron another thread, 

#23 03-29-2007, 08:35 PM 
Abouna 
Join Date: Aug 2006
Location: Iowa
Posts: 303 

Re: ProGold or DeOxit, I don't get it 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quote:
Originally Posted by ernsanada
DeoxIT is the contact cleaner.

DeoxIT Gold is for maximum perfomance and protection.

I wish I would have known this before I ordered. I only ordered DeoxIT Gold and then found out to use DeoxIT first to clean the contact surface.

Shipping is $8.50 UPS from Caig. 



Huh, I ordered both from acousticsounds.com, better price all around plus $5.95 shipping FedEx.


----------



## vetkaw63 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Deoxit & Progold CHEERS !!!!!!!!!!!!*

Shipping kills.
What is the cheapest all around price with shipping? 
From where?
Mike


----------



## EngrPaul (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Deoxit & Progold CHEERS !!!!!!!!!!!!*

I got mine at Radio Shack. I'm not liking the spray, it makes a toxic cloud. I would much rather use an applicator.

The stuff works as promised, especially on non-precious surfaces like tin, stainless, and aluminum.


----------



## chanamasala (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Deoxit & Progold CHEERS !!!!!!!!!!!!*

FFI*,

$10.48 shipped apiece for 6ml pens at eBay:

ProGold:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110108267117

Deoxit:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110108267089

*For Flashaholics Information


----------



## FASTCAR (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Deoxit & Progold CHEERS !!!!!!!!!!!!*

I also dislike the pen and sprays.


----------



## kingkong (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Deoxit & Progold CHEERS !!!!!!!!!!!!*

i have some pen if some want some!


----------



## vetkaw63 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Deoxit & Progold CHEERS !!!!!!!!!!!!*

What size and how much, shipped?
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Pokerstud (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: Deoxit & Progold CHEERS !!!!!!!!!!!!*

WWW.CRAIG.COM



F. DeoxIT®/DeoxIT® GOLD Kit #K-DG100L-2DB

k-dg100l-2db_h200.gif 
DeoxIT®/DeoxIT® GOLD Electronic Maintenance Kit, clamshell packaging.

Part No. K-DG100L-2DB

Includes:
DeoxIT® brush applicator (#D100L-2DB), (Applications = 500 +/- brush strokes, 10mm long)
DeoxIT® GOLD brush applicator (#G100L-2DB), (Applications = 500 +/- brush strokes, 10mm long)
Lint-free swabs, brushes and cloths

Price: $34.95


----------



## chanamasala (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: Deoxit & Progold CHEERS !!!!!!!!!!!!*

Can this cause a short say on a circuit board if the liquid connected the +contact and - ?


----------



## JohnK (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: Deoxit & Progold CHEERS !!!!!!!!!!!!*

I am receiving some samples of DeoxIT, DeoxIT GOLD, and DeoxIT Shield from Caig.

They were very kind to do this.

I have some persistent problems from chlorine oxidation of electrical components in my pool house. I intend to use these products to see if they will help there.

Also, of course, several lights that may, or may not be malfunctioning because of contact corrosion.

Will report.


----------



## FASTCAR (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Deoxit & Progold CHEERS !!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hit the jackpot.At a garage sale, this guy had a like new set of Polk audio SDA SRS.This was back when polk was decent and not mainstream.

Sam told me that they worked but not well.He thought the drivers just wore out.

Grabed these big 200LB guys for 100 bucks!!!He said he paid 3000$ in 90 or so.

Came back to the shop, tore out all 16 mid base, 8 tweeters and both 15s.
Cleaned everything with Deoxit.

They work and look good as new now.Running off a couple monoblock amps they sound great.I will use these untill I fess up and buy the Legacy Whisper or helix.I have the Focus now as my mains and love them.

If any other audio lovers are out here: 
http://www.legacy-audio.com/helixmain.html


----------



## LEDdicted (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Deoxit & Progold CHEERS !!!!!!!!!!!!*

You can buy the 2ml tubes here at fenix-store.com as well.


----------



## Bimmerboy (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Deoxit & Progold CHEERS !!!!!!!!!!!!*



FASTCAR said:


> If any other audio lovers are out here:
> http://www.legacy-audio.com/helixmain.html



Ahhh... a man after my own heart; flashlights, race cars, and high-end audio. I grew up with Linn, Snell, Bryston, and Naim in the household.

Checked the tag on those Helix's. You're a madman! :rock: Make sure they're worth it though, as there's never been a shortage of outrageously priced components that don't perform as well as others costing half as much. Do you have a good (I mean really good) audio guy who can help keep you on the right track?

BTW, Deoxit and Progold are great!


----------



## FASTCAR (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Deoxit & Progold CHEERS !!!!!!!!!!!!*

As far as speakers, Ya I know often you can get great for not a ton of cash.IMO the best deal in the history of audio is the legacy Focus.100s of reviews will agree.As far as the whisper or helix..why the hell not :twothumbs

Life is short,Why die with millions in the bank.Normally I Dont splurge on stuff. This time I might.

I have the room, and over 14kW of power from monoblock amps from Legacy.

I must say though, I have heard speakers from 6-50k$ that dont touch the Focus I have now.Even very high end electrostatics.

As your into it, If you have never heard Legacy in person..you MUST get a demo.

Rather then "normal" PC speakers I have a HK amp with 2 electrostatics and a Legacy sub =P. They are VERY directional as you may know..but the sweet spot is SOOOOO sweet.


My dad is a huge snell fan.


Bimmerman :twothumbs


----------



## Bimmerboy (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Deoxit & Progold CHEERS !!!!!!!!!!!!*

Haha... we, _and_ our dads could talk! Very cool you guys know about Snell.

Ya' know, I can't specifically remember hearing Legacy's. Sounds like a good excuse to visit my favorite audio shop which I haven't been to in years. At some point I do need to upgrade my stuff, just a Rotel and a pair of Rogers, which does triple duty for music listening, computer sound, and home studio monitoring.

Which reminds me... most of my connections have never been Deoxited. For shame! :sick2: Need to do that soon.


----------



## FASTCAR (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Deoxit & Progold CHEERS !!!!!!!!!!!!*

If u Deoxit ever single connect on your audio gear..u WILL hear a nice difference.


As far as hearing Legacy at a shop..u wont..ever

You get private demos only.Usually from famous people or those with many millions.If lucky you may catch the 1-2 places 1-2x a year where they let them get heard publicly.

Call for a cat and ask when/if a demo will be in your area.
When I first heard the Focus I assumed there were 40-60 000$
6 grand blew me away.

You read about high end speaker doing the same thing,letting you hear sounds you have never heard.I always thought that was total BS..till I got my focus.

Even the little book shelf size is stunning.


**BTW I was just in Long Island. I went to visit Mat Serra. he is a Pro fighther for the UFC ( cage fights)
Was alot of girls with BIG hair,long nails and 80's looking..kinda like Peg Bundy from that TV show.And I liked It !!!!


----------



## big beam (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Deoxit & Progold CHEERS !!!!!!!!!!!!*

I have always used pro gold on my audio.The last stereo I used it on is my fisher 800B with all the original pots and switches(1963).It's been 3 years and no snap,crackle or pop yet.GREAT STUFF
DON


----------



## AlexGT (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Deoxit & Progold CHEERS !!!!!!!!!!!!*

Fry's had a few months back the deoxit and progold sprays for 99 cents ea. I bought a few, I am wondering how good is that stabilant product.

AlexGT


----------



## orbital (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: Deoxit & Progold CHEERS !!!!!!!!!!!!*

+

Just a shout out to FASTCAR ~ Dave

Anyway, if you don't have DeoxIT, get some!!!
Cleaning all your contacts is like going up one bin in lumens, really...

*I'v been using it about 5 months, and have used <1ml for all my lights and computer.


----------



## sims2k (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: Deoxit & Progold CHEERS !!!!!!!!!!!!*

Thanks for the info. Will look for this at the local Radio Shack etc.


----------



## kenzo (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: Deoxit & Progold CHEERS !!!!!!!!!!!!*

Does anyone know if detoxit evaporates by itself? If it does  i might get some (to clean contacts for light) but also to fix my Sony Ericsson joystick + charger.


----------



## __philippe (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Deoxit & Progold CHEERS !!!!!!!!!!!!*

Recent sighting on eBay:

Deoxit Caig Pro Gold pen 6ml (G100P) - USD 7.00 

USD 2.00 shipping (continental US)
USD 2.70 shipping (Europe)

(search on vendor name misccrap...;-)

Cheers,

__philippe


----------



## 4sevens (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Deoxit & Progold CHEERS !!!!!!!!!!!!*



Lighthouse one said:


> Any suggestions on where to order the detoxit? Do you think you also should use the progold. Do you put a coat of progold on after using the detoixt?


We carry them both
https://www.fenix-store.com/index.php?cPath=25_62
Shippings free


----------



## orbital (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: Deoxit & Progold CHEERS !!!!!!!!!!!!*



4sevens said:


> We carry them both
> https://www.fenix-store.com/index.php?cPath=25_62
> Shippings free




Recommend:

https://www.fenix-store.com/product_info.php?cPath=25_62&products_id=237

Along with:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0006GWSTE/?tag=cpf0b6-20


:thumbsup:


----------



## WadeF (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: Deoxit & Progold CHEERS !!!!!!!!!!!!*



kenzo said:


> Does anyone know if detoxit evaporates by itself? If it does  i might get some (to clean contacts for light) but also to fix my Sony Ericsson joystick + charger.


 
I think the spray does. There's the spray, the pens, the little dropper tubes. I think the spay cans say fast drying, and it does seem to evaporate away. The pens seem to leave more of a liquid behind, and the dropper is supposed to be a lubricant as well as a contact treatment and doesn't evaporate away.


----------



## creampuff (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Deoxit & Progold CHEERS !!!!!!!!!!!!*

Sorry about this stupid question - but for your standard M*g85 mod, what are the points of contact that you use Deoxit on?

Is it just the the battery contacts? Or do you also dexoxit where the body contacts the tail cap?


----------



## srvctec (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Deoxit & Progold CHEERS !!!!!!!!!!!!*



4sevens said:


> We carry them both
> https://www.fenix-store.com/index.php?cPath=25_62
> Shippings free



Glad you posted this 4sevens! I had no idea you carried this fantastic stuff (you have already shipped my order- super fast as always). On a side note, I might mention I have a can of each of the exact same stuff, and don't really like it. The small squeeze tubes will be much easier to use, as the spray cans tend to waste a lot of the stuff.


----------



## seery (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Deoxit & Progold CHEERS !!!!!!!!!!!!*

Ordered a 10-pack of each the Deoxit and Deoxit Gold 2ml 100% solution from the Fenix-Store.

Great folks to deal with.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: Deoxit & Progold CHEERS !!!!!!!!!!!!*



seery said:


> Ordered a 10-pack of each the Deoxit and Deoxit Gold 2ml 100% solution from the Fenix-Store.
> 
> Great folks to deal with.




You must go through an abundance of it! Either that or you're just stock piling some.


----------



## TodToh (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Deoxit & Progold*

I only rub it with lighter fuel (such as ronson or zippo).
It pretty good and cheap.


----------



## Buck91 (Jun 26, 2008)

*Progold/deoxit?*

Whats so special about this stuff? I typically just use rubbing alcohol on my contacts and that works great. Its its an extreme environment situation (for an example, lets say like a electrical plug on a car's wiring harness) I'll use silicone grease, or possibly copper anti-sieze (mag tailcap threads, spark plugs and the like).

So again, what makes progold/deoxit stuff so much better than rubbing alcohol to clean contacts?


----------



## scottaw (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Progold/deoxit?*

I use the red to clean, just b/c i got it in a 2 pack, but the gold you leave in place to make better contact. Does it work better than other stuff, I have no idea, but my lights all work great.


----------



## Mr. Shawn (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Progold/deoxit?*

Maybe this will help: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/159006


----------



## seery (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Deoxit & Progold CHEERS !!!!!!!!!!!!*



Patriot36 said:


> You must go through an abundance of it! Either that or you're just stock piling some.


Both...

Since discovering these 2 products, I have become a loyal follower.


----------



## da.gee (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Deoxit & Progold*

For speaker wire would you put Deoxit on the exposed bare wire? Would it do anything for video component cables? Sounds like a great product I need to find a use for.


----------



## noleincol (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Deoxit & Progold*

Use Deoxit Gold on bare wire will slow oxidation and will improve video performance on component cables. Better performance would be achieved with Stabilant 22 on most audio, video, & electrical contacts, including flashlights. Automobile manufacturers & NASA are among the users of Stabilant 22. Check their website.


----------



## Zephyr (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Deoxit & Progold*

I am actually one of those skeptics thingking that this is just a marketing gimmick. But my goodness, this product actually works! I'm addicted to this thing now. I just want to spray everything electronic in my house!


----------



## da.gee (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Deoxit & Progold*

Thanks for the info all. It's great when a product actually performs as advertised.


----------



## LA OZ (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Deoxit & Progold*

Thanks guys. I have just order one of each from 47.


----------



## adamlau (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: Progold/deoxit?*

Clean an RGB in/out with rubbing alcohol, the one next to it with DeoxIt and DeoxIt Gold. Wait a few weeks, or months and examine the condition of the in/outs. That very test (I asked the same question you did years back) led me to treat and condition the leads and plugs of every household item which carries current since.


----------



## climberkid (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: Progold/deoxit?*

using deoxit on all contacts on both my TK10 and my 6P with the R2 fixed ALL the problems i was having. its amazing.


----------



## __philippe (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: Progold/deoxit?*

unpaid tip:

Caig Deoxit "Power Booster" *Pen -* 6ml - D100P currently on ebay for about $ 6.00

(search for seller skynon's tools)
*Note: a welcome change to the usual "USA shipping only" policy, they brag about shipping all over the world...*:thumbsup:

Cheers,

__philippe


----------



## climberkid (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: Progold/deoxit?*

thats a schweet deal. i may pick some up and have it shipped to indianapolis (where i will be in 2 days)


----------



## GarageBoy (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Progold/deoxit?*

Which version is the best?


----------



## Yoda4561 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Progold/deoxit?*

What do you mean? There is deoxit gold (progold) and Deoxit (the red stuff). Deoxit is for removing non-conductive oxidation from copper/brass etc and keeping contacts working with an emphasis on the cleaning part. The Gold is made for clean or mostly clean plated contacts to prevent corrosion and ensure good contact. There are some special high temp versions of the progold for special applications but those don't apply here. The gold and regular deoxit have some product overlap but they're really best if used in a 2 step Deoxit cleaning(if needed) then deoxit gold to help keep things in good working order. If you mean the packaging I suggest getting the 100% concentrations in a bottle. They have them with a brush applicator or just a bottle which you need to use your own applicator for. The sprays work well, but they're diluted to about 5% product with a fast evaporating carrier so they can spray properly and flush loose contaminants. They also very messy:thumbsdow so unless you need the reach or convenience of a spray at the expense of getting it everywhere it's not the best solution.


----------



## Gado (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Progold/deoxit?*

Where can I get the one with the brush applicator. Fenix-store has the bottle only kind I think.


----------



## Yoda4561 (Jul 1, 2008)

Parts express seems to carry the full line, but I swear when i was shopping for it a couple years ago there were a few vendors with much better pricing.

Edit: In any event, don't worry too much about the small bottles being so expensive, just remember a little goes a long way, I doubt you'd use up the small 7.4ml brush applicator one in a year. I think the best deal parts express has is the needle applicator, 3x as much product as the brush but less than 2x the cost, no chance of contaminating the bottle with stuff you get on the brush either.


----------



## cat (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Progold/deoxit?*



Buck91 said:


> Whats so special about this stuff? I typically just use rubbing alcohol on my contacts and that works great. Its its an extreme environment situation (for an example, lets say like a electrical plug on a car's wiring harness) I'll use silicone grease, or possibly copper anti-sieze (mag tailcap threads, spark plugs and the like).
> 
> So again, what makes progold/deoxit stuff so much better than rubbing alcohol to clean contacts?



Alcohol only removes oily stuff, deoxit is supposed to remove fine oxidation that you would probably only see with magnification. 

Silicone grease is not conductive so could increase resistance, over bike or car wiring where there are many connectors in the circuits. Silicone spray, a fine film, might be better than oxidation build-up, though, I suppose.


----------



## Yoda4561 (Jul 3, 2008)

If the contact is designed right, no amount of non conductive grease will be a problem, as the connection should be physically tight enough that it squeezes it out of any contact areas. Especially over time it's beneficial, as it prevents corrosion, lubricates the contact area (important if it's something that has to be plugged and unplugged often) and seals out moisture. Ideally a properly greased/protected contact should last almost indefinately compared to one without, as you won't need to mess with it. Whereas with an unprotected contact it will wear faster from metal to metal abrasion as well as needing to be cleaned of corrosion from time to time.


----------



## shakeylegs (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Progold/deoxit?*



Buck91 said:


> Whats so special about this stuff? I typically just use rubbing alcohol on my contacts and that works great. Its its an extreme environment situation (for an example, lets say like a electrical plug on a car's wiring harness) I'll use silicone grease, or possibly copper anti-sieze (mag tailcap threads, spark plugs and the like).
> 
> So again, what makes progold/deoxit stuff so much better than rubbing alcohol to clean contacts?



My beloved sony receiver lost one channel of sound. After several attempts to fix, I had given it up as dead. It was in a closet for a couple years. When I received my first bottle of deoxit I thought I might give the sony another shot. Sprayed a little into the sealed rheostat that balances the amp output. Twisted the knob a few times and as if by magic - stereo! 
As a monkey might say "I'm a believer".


----------



## chmsam (Jul 4, 2008)

It's been said before but one more time, DeOxit is not a lube. It is a contact cleaner and DeOxit Gold greatly diminishes oxidation on electrical contacts and preserves the contacts. It improves contact enough so that in some cases it makes it look like the batteries have just been replaced.


----------



## 4sevens (Jul 5, 2008)

chmsam said:


> It's been said before but one more time, DeOxit is not a lube. It is a contact cleaner and DeOxit Gold greatly diminishes oxidation on electrical contacts and preserves the contacts. It improves contact enough so that in some cases it makes it look like the batteries have just been replaced.


Yes, it's officially not a lube. However, it works wonderfully as a low vicosity lube.
I talked to the deoxit folks and they confirmed. It's a non-conductive inert
fluid. It makes my threads and orings silky smooth!


----------



## Yoda4561 (Jul 5, 2008)

Depending on the application anything from water, powdered graphite, plain oil and various synthetic blends with friction modifying and high pressure additives can be a lubricant. Deoxit has some sort of oil as it's base component, and functions well enough as a lubricant(via good old fashioned viscosity) for mechanical switches and contacts in most applications.


----------



## 1dash1 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Deoxit & Progold CHEERS !!!!!!!!!!!!*



vetkaw63 said:


> Shipping kills.
> What is the cheapest all around price with shipping?
> From where?
> Mike


 
Fenix_Store $8 for combo 2ml Deoxit and 2ml Gold, free shipping.

----------------------------------------------------------------

CORRECTION...
... make that the new *4Sevens.com* store. :twothumbs

----------------------------------------------------------------
(And don't forget the discount "CPF8" for orders over $20.)


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado (Jul 9, 2008)

Is ProGold and DeoxitGold the same product? 

If not, where can I get both at the same time? The only place I saw was E-Bay and I don't want to go that route.


----------



## Yoda4561 (Jul 9, 2008)

No they aren't the same, though they are both made by caig. The deoxit is the important one. They recently switched the name of progold to Deoxit Gold. Progold/deoxit gold is more for protecting fairly clean plated contacts, though it does have a small amount of the cleaning properties. Caig's website lists the Gold as having 0.5% cleaning action and regular deoxit as having 20% cleaning action. The regular Deoxit is red in color, and if you only get one product get this one. Although its main focus is cleaning the contacts it also has decent preservative properties.


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado (Jul 9, 2008)

Yoda4561 said:


> No they aren't the same, though they are both made by caig. . . . They recently switched the name of progold to Deoxit Gold. Progold/deoxit gold is more for protecting fairly clean plated contacts, though it does have a small amount of the cleaning properties.



Thanks, I think you meant they are the same, but the name has been changed. 

I will have to order it from FenixStore, they have both.


----------



## Yoda4561 (Jul 9, 2008)

No, I meant what I said  Deoxit and Deoxit Gold/Progold are not the same. Deoxit Gold and Progold are the same product.

Edit: And my bad, I coulda sworn you wrote "are deoxit and progold the same product". This is what I get for trying to cut back on my coffee intake.


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado (Jul 9, 2008)

No problem, we all make mistakes. The fun is pointing them out in others. :nana:


----------

